# Tryon, NC - Blue Ridge BBQ & Music Festival



## Finney (Jun 4, 2009)

Tryon, NC - Blue Ridge BBQ & Music Festival 
Anybody cooking there besides me?  :?


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like you're the only one Fin.

I stop by and make sure you don't soak up all the glory for yourself. :P 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Griff (Jun 5, 2009)

Good luck Chris.


----------



## Finney (Jun 8, 2009)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> FINNEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> We will be there...



I knew YOU wouldn't let me down.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 12, 2009)

Looks like I'm gonna be an Iron Pig this weekend.  Fun in the sun and rain with Finney.  Should be a good time.

I wonder which one of those pigs looks the most like me  :?: I couldn't live with myself if I represented the one that looks like Larry :P 

Good Q!

Jack


----------

